

Ask HN: Do ads affect userbase growth? - iamjonlee

I've heard that early on advertising can deter your growth in building your user base, can create a bad reputation for you, users don't come to your site for the ads but rather the content etc.<p>For those of you with bootstrapped startups, did you launch your product with ads? If you did, did the ads play a critical role in user growth statistics?
======
dirkdeman
Speaking from a user standpoint, I generally don't mind ads if the service or
product is good and free.

